# [Ventral Sexing] Avicularia versicolor



## TarantulaKeeper (Oct 5, 2012)

hi guys
by the way, i'm a new member here 
well i need your opinion of my versicolor ventral
here it is










it's a 2" Avicularia versicolor
my guess it's a female, based on the space of the first pair booklungs but the problem is i couldn't find the spermathecae on it last molt skin, i thought it just too early or maybe my versi is a male, i have no idea..
so, please give me your thought about this ventral picture.. 
thank you so much anyway.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, could be female.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

ha ha! hi, I gave you my opinion on AB, but Ive been thinking about this a bit more. I'd be more inclined to go for male based on the fact no epigastric furrow is showing and, despite my 50/50 comments, my experience suggests 75+% in favour of male to female


----------



## TarantulaKeeper (Oct 5, 2012)

Poxicator said:


> ha ha! hi, I gave you my opinion on AB, but Ive been thinking about this a bit more. I'd be more inclined to go for male based on the fact no epigastric furrow is showing and, despite my 50/50 comments, my experience suggests 75+% in favour of male to female


hmmm
actually can we notice the epigastric furrow at this tiny size?
well your opinion is 75% male for my versi, if that so i still have 25% chances to get a female versi, i really hope its a female.. lol 
thanks dude by the way


----------

